# 2007 Everest Fifth Wheel



## steelworker (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a 2007 29.5' Everest Fifth Wheel. On recent inspection of the exterior caulking i have seen several areas where the caulking is being stressed and streached to the point of delaminating. Unpon further investigation i found where the interior wall panels and trims at the rear of the unit are buckeling from a downward force. Also by the entrance door the trim is bulking at this point as well. It appears that the walls are actually sliding down past the floor of the trailer. 

Has anyone experienced this or have any suggestions on how to further investigate? 

I would like to gather as much information as possible prior to contacting the manufacture.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: 2007 Everest Fifth Wheel

Well, I don't sell the Everest, but I used to sell Keystone.  Sounds like you have a leak that is affecting the wall, but it is not sliding down past the floor.  The wall is set on top of the floor, so it can't do that.  You need to check the roof for open cracks in a joint and reseal with self leveling sealant.  

Good luck contacting the factory, you trailer is way out of warranty and I doubt they will do anything, but worth a try.


----------

